# Replacement Car



## guyshaq

Hi guys, 
My PHV hired car was hit this morning whilst parked at home, I managed to get the details from other driver and he admitted the fault is his. 
I have informed my insurance company which I have Third Party Policy only with them, but they agreed to handle the claim on my behalf. 
The question is who is liable to provide me with a Replacement PHV Hire Car. 
The hire company or my insurance which is 3rd party only or the other person’s who is at fault insurance company?
My car is very old it’s near the end of its 
PHV Licence so it won’t be eligible for renewal (It’s a Banger 😀😀😄)


----------



## Shane Sheikh

guyshaq said:


> Hi guys,
> My PHV hired car was hit this morning whilst parked at home, I managed to get the details from other driver and he admitted the fault is his.
> I have informed my insurance company which I have Third Party Policy only with them, but they agreed to handle the claim on my behalf.
> The question is who is liable to provide me with a Replacement PHV Hire Car.
> The hire company or my insurance which is 3rd party only or the other person’s who is at fault insurance company?
> My car is very old it’s near the end of its
> PHV Licence so it won’t be eligible for renewal (It’s a Banger 😀😀😄)


If they are handling the claim on your behalf tell them to provide you with a replacement. If its agreed the other party was at fault. They will pay for the bill


----------

